# Veels geluk met jou verjaardag Frank (die Duitser alias Caracal)



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Veels geluk met jou verjaardag Frank *ccasion13:

:wav:

*Happy Birthday Frank - ol´pal *:darkbeer:

:dancing:

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "runden" Geburtstag, Frank *:rock::cheers:

:rockband:

*May each day of the next year take you onward toward your dreams

=> especially on Cape Buff, buddy :tongue:

Hope you don´t take too much Ol´Pascas teas today :wink: :jksign:

Take care
Alles van die Beste
Alles Gute

Frank ("the other one")*


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frank!
May your arrows always fly true :wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

A BIG happy birthday to you Frank.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

HAPPY, HAPPY. Congratulations Frank.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you all for the congratulations !!!!

Today my wife made a potjekos in a original potje with chicken and meat from black springbok for me. I take the swarte pot along from this trip and my wife cooked this in, two times on a fire by our holiday.
In the morning I got mielie pap and a boere worst with chilli chutney, I wish I have every day birthday .

P.S. now I know why our luggage was 100 Kilo:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations !!!!
> 
> Today my wife made a potjekos in a original potje with chicken and meat from black springbok for me. I take the swarte pot along from this trip and my wife cooked this in, two times on a fire by our holiday.
> In the morning I got mielie pap and a boere worst with chilli chutney, I wish I have every day birthday .
> ...


How did you get the meat back to Germany? :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> How did you get the meat back to Germany? :wink:


I smuggled the meat and also 3 bobbejaan heads, 2 horns of a blesbuck and 2 bottles os self made white blits around 70 %:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Geluk Frank watch that witblits and hope the next couple of hundred will be good ones


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> I smuggled the meat and also 3 bobbejaan heads, 2 horns of a blesbuck and 2 bottles os self made white blits around 70 %:wink:


Frank...I like your style. You have to visit us if you come around again.:darkbeer: Organize your hunting for next year so you come hunt up North(Limpopo) with me and a few mates.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Frank...I like your style. You have to visit us if you come around again.:darkbeer: Organize your hunting for next year so you come hunt up North(Limpopo) with me and a few mates.


Probably in easter time next year, but for this hunt I must give all my best in a lot of nights:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS FRANK!!!


----------

